# iPod nano music song folder managing organizing



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi, so i bought my GF an ipod and am trying to organize things a bit inside the nano. It's a new 4G 8gig nano version if it matters.

Basically, i was wondering if there is a way to keep audio files in specific folders on the nano, and not have them simply tossed into the music section and have a bunch of mp3's in the list. 

I like to keep artists in their own folder...well atleast on my PC anyways. This way it makes finding a specific artist or song that much quicker.

There has to be a way to group the music together like folders, i mean, if someone actually has thousands of songs on one of these stupid things, it would take forever to get to a song at the bottom of the list. I know theres a search feature...but you know what i mean.

Sorry if my dilemma description is rather retarded Im totally new to ipod's and the software. So im kinda throwing the question out there in the wind with little experience of ipods. But i did already figure out that itunes sucks and have already found my good alternatives Anyways.

Any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I have the ipod nano 8gb and also ipod touch and my music folder is organsied by artist - i'm using itunes 
the folders are all organised by artist in the itunes folder 

I have set itunes up to allow itunes to organise the files 

also on the nano - you can choose how the music is displayed 
Artist, album etc


----------



## vookster82 (Dec 17, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the input. My mian problem with itunes was that it wouldnt work with my XP Pro SP3 setup. So i guess its safe to say i didnt give it a fair shot and a full workaround.
I only had a few moments to dabble with it at work on a sp2 machine.

I guess ill have to load up XP SP2 and create a disk image just for that until itunes work properly with SP3.

Unless you know of a way to make the current itunes 8 to wokr with XP SP3?


----------

